# Battlestar Galactica RP (Interest Check)



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi, I have recently begun watch Battlestar Galactica from the begining, in order and couldnt resist.

This is an annoyingly vague post (even by my standards) but what the hey! :victory: unish::hang1:

I have some idea of what I would like to do/happen, the story, all that stuff. But I would need help. I'll follow this up if it gets anywhere as opposed to my previous interest check. :/

But anyway, I would dearly like for this to turn into something physical (virtualy :shok and for some help!! Especially diehard BSG fans!


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

i dont know alt about battlestar but i have been thinking of watching it.
i wouldnt mind helping out but to busy to take part


----------

